# Updates on the old B11...a long time coming



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

I've started work on the Sentra again, and I plan on driving it in May. Here are a couple teasers. The full scoop is on cardomian.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/432245

Thanks for checkin it out, and may the board survive.











Engine with battery, ignition system, cooling system, and wiper system (hell ya)











Coated trunk with fuel cell installed. IT's lEIk teh NASCAr!!!11


----------



## TheEskimo (Feb 21, 2006)

That is looking NICE!!


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

This looks great, I have just seen it. I am at a loss for words and I have an e16s with 5spd. WOW! Hats off to you, -G


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

That is a mighty fine engine you got there


----------

